# My newest toy



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

91 Corsca extra;
Index of /Merckx


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I think that one was on the Serotta forum. Beautiful bike.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep, I got it off of there!


----------



## Ratser (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice bike indeed


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Gorgeous Merckx you have there!

I'm working on its little brother today, a 1988 Corsa.

I'm replacing the more modern bits, and returning her to her original tri color 600.

As purchased and raced for a season in Bayern.

I'll do a thread eventually showing the bicycle in its restored state.










Again, congrats on your wonderful acquisition.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Those little knobs on the toe straps meant you were doctor badass! Nothing like reaching down to crush your already squashed feet with a pair of Bindas. Great looking bike brings back memories


----------

